# How do you cook a steak?



## Guest

I like to grill on a hibachi I bought after my Antiguan clay pot grill broke. 
I haven't quite figured it out yet. I can cook at two heights, one is very close to the coals and the other is about two inches higher.

QUESTIONS:
*.* Do you like a very HOT fire or a quite cooler one?
*.* How do you know how long to cook it?
*.* What kind of steak (cut) is your favorite?
*.* How thick do you like your steaks? (I like 1 1/4 to 1 1/2".)
*.* Do you marinade? If so, what is your recipe?

(If we get some good replies I will copy the thread to the Recipe Board.)

Thanks in advance, -JAW-

:rybka:


----------



## InfamousJ

1 1/4" NY or ribeye... salt and pepper only... med-hot fire..... about 5-8 minutes on each side depending on what I want in the middle....


----------



## gatorbait

*hmmmm steaks*

First and foremost is the cut. I prefer a 1 1/4" rib eye wit a little bit of marble in it. i quit using wet marinades a long time ago. all I use is a dry rub(Praseks is my preference) and then I cook mine as far from the heat as my grill allows and on low heat. This allows the meat to cook more evenly. On my grill it takes about 10-15 minutes on each side this way but they are very tender and evenly cooked. I usually pull mine off a little early as i like mine Medium but the wife and kids get another 5 minutes as they like theirs DONE. Wet rubs and too close to flame will make the outside tough and cinged while the inside is still pink. I will baste just a bit of a mixture of A-1 and worshteshire(sp?) right before i take it off for flavor. Throw you some onions, shrooms, and sliced fresh jalepenos wrapped in foil along side it with some of the moisture above sprinkled on. Hmmmmm good. Ok, now im hungry!

Zac


----------



## MT Stringer

We need Aubrey to chime in. He's the cookinest steak guy I've ever seen! 
Mike


----------



## ShadMan

Hot fire, 5 min on one side, 3 on the other. Mmmooooooooo


----------



## eagleclaw

*steak*

nothing on my steak except the flame at 700 degrees to sear it real good , grill mark it 4 times then eat it rare



-JAW- said:


> I like to grill on a hibachi I bought after my Antiguan clay pot grill broke.
> I haven't quite figured it out yet. I can cook at two heights, one is very close to the coals and the other is about two inches higher.
> 
> QUESTIONS:
> *.* Do you like a very HOT fire or a quite cooler one?
> *.* How do you know how long to cook it?
> *.* What kind of steak (cut) is your favorite?
> *.* How thick do you like your steaks? (I like 1 1/4 to 1 1/2".)
> *.* Do you marinade? If so, what is your recipe?
> 
> (If we get some good replies I will copy the thread to the Recipe Board.)
> 
> Thanks in advance, -JAW-
> 
> :rybka:


----------



## pkredfish

I'm with eagleclaw. Really hot fire, couple of flips, and then eat it. When preparing the steak, never ever ever poke it with a fork, this does not make it any more tender, it actually will make it tougher, and you will lose your flavor.


----------



## Sow Trout

I use Lowery's season salt on my ribeyes, sear them to hold in the flavor, and cook until the center is just warm. You can feel the texture of the meat to tell when it is ready. Try the Lowery's.


----------



## Snagged

Rib eye
1 1/2 to 2 inches (if I can get I preferred aged NY style)
Well marbled
salt, pepper and garlic, maybe some olive oil.
hot fire ( try using orange wood it leaves a unique taste)


----------



## Badhabit

My favorite is time consuming because of the fire, red oak and pecan mix, build it big and let it burn to coals, hot,hot,hot...Takes awhile... I like my cut about 1 1/4", I prefer a large porterhouse custom trimmed by my son the butcher..... I also use a dry rub, but can't give too much detail because I use the same on brisket for competition.... I don't use any salt on steak because it makes the grain of the meat bind together while cooking and therefor makes it a little tougher... I do use coarse ground black pepper, a touch of paprika for a nice color, a touch of garlic powder "not garlic salt",,, and sometime just a hair of finely ground basel.... Remember that you wanna taste the steak not the seasoning...lol....I cook um very hot close to the coals to sear the juices in while turning several times to keep fron burning the outside, also to cook even thru and thru... I even like a little flame flaring up to futher seal the juices in....I prefer my steak fairly pink and juicy in the middle, but Rosie likes hers at a medium well, both come out tender this way and it don't take but a minute or two more to get hers right for her.... I also love ribeyes, but with the porter house you get two steaks in one, you get the Eye, and the NY strip... The Eye, so tender you can cut with your fork, especially with a little marble in it, the Strip is a little more lean fine grain but has an excellent flavor... A good thick Sirloin is hard to beat too if it's aged and from an Angus, same method but bring it up 6" off the coals... Cook a little longer but still turn frequent... Sautee some onions, green onion tops, and sliced shrooms in butter and cover the steak after done..... Daymn, I'm eatin chicken tonight "hotwings", would much rather be having steak.... I'm drooling


----------



## Snagged

Darrell,
Try OUTSIDE skirtsteak some time. Cooks in a couple of minutes, has a wonderful beefy flavor and if treated properly is better than sirloin.


----------



## Badhabit

Snagged said:


> Darrell,
> Try OUTSIDE skirtsteak some time. Cooks in a couple of minutes, has a wonderful beefy flavor and if treated properly is better than sirloin.


Cool, will get my boy to cut me some up....You know me, I'll eat anything that won't eat me first, even then I bet I get a bite out of it....LOL


----------



## fishbowl365

a good marbled rib-eye 11/4 inch thick w/omaha original steak seasoning. hot grill a must.let meat get to room temperature before grillin (very important).5 to 7 minutes per side flipped once only.


----------



## Freshwaterman

-JAW- said:


> *How do you cook a steak?*
> 
> Thanks in advance, -JAW-
> 
> :rybka:


With heat.......:wink: 
Billy


----------



## Badhabit

billy10103 said:


> With heat.......:wink:
> Billy


Thats not true, citrus juce will cook also...... LOL


----------



## jeffscout

I like t-bones, filet, strip, porterhouse. I don't eat many ribeyes because I always feel that I'm cutting away more of it than I'm eating...

As for cooking, hot grill (650), and about 4-5 minutes per side. I season before grilling with Montreal Steak seasoning, you have to try it if you haven't already. It is a great flavor to a steak.


----------



## speckle-catcher

my fave is NY Strip about 1-1/2" thick & well marbled

diffeerent methods of marinade/seasoning I like depending on my mood:
1. marinate steak in good balsamic vinegar for at least 2 hours, turning frequently - just before grilling, sprinkle liberally with montreal steak seasoning.
2. mince up alot of garlic - like a whole head (don't use the prechopped **** in a jar) - smear each side of the steak with the garlic and then put lots of fresh ground black pepper. Let rest at romm temp at least 1/2 hour before cooking.
3. I've got a killer rub for steak - ground coffee, garlic & rosemary (and some other stuff) - I'm still trying to figure out just how fine to grind the coffee for the rub. It's a fun process.  - This rub is better on a thinner ribeye or t-bone than the thick strips I prefer. (ask me about the blue cheese/rosemary butter that goes on top of this steak)

I cook all basically the same way:
very hot fire - as hot as I can get using coals or gas. brush down grill well, then oil with olive oil. On the "hand" scale - if I can count to 3...the fire is a bit too cool. Cook thick strips about 5-6 minutes on the first side, 3-4 on the second. Thinner steaks 4-5 on first, then 3 on the second. I like my steaks very rare.

Some tips I'll pass on that I learned along the way 
1. don't skimp on the meat. Buy the best you can afford. Cheap steak sucks.
2. Prime, choice then select are grades of meat. look at the meat before you buy it. Some "select" cuts may actually be better than "choice", but not quite "prime" - but due to the grading system they are labeled as "select" - you can pick up some nice steaks cheaper this way
3. gas or coals - it doesn't really matter - we are grilling, not smoking after all 
4. don't poke the meat with a fork - especially after it has started cooking - this drains the juices and unless you like well-done - don't do it. (get some tongs for turning)
5. Turn a steak ONCE and only ONCE - unless it is going to med-well or well
6. learn to judge the doneness of your steak by touching them with your finger. I can explain this one later if you like. It's the most accurate method of judging temp without poking your steak
7. always let your meat rest off the grill for a minimum of 2 or 3 minutes before cutting. it allows the juices to redistribute throughout the meat.

I'd love to afford one of those Pitts N Spitts grills that has the 1000 degreee burners just for grilling steaks. Can you say Steak Pittsburg? I knew you could.


----------



## Pete Rose

*Secret Recipe*

First off, the cut of meat is determined by the size of you wallet! Any good cut will work from Sirloin up to fillet. I prefer a Porterhouse at least 1" thick.

Here's the secret...Turn your oven on to 250 degrees (not too hot) when you light the fire.

I use McCormick's Montreal Steak seasoning, Good stuff. Sprinkle on a good coat and massage into the meat on both sides.

Grill HOT to sear the meat no more than 4 minutes per side, about one beer!

Throw the steaks into the oven where they will finish themselves off.
This gives you time for a salad! When you pull the steaks out they will be smothered in their own juice. If you want to jazz it up, Saute some shrooms with a Shallot and a little garlic. When there done pour the meat juice in with the shrooms and dump them on top of the steak. MMM, MMM, GOOD!

Call me when it's ready!


----------



## Badhabit

> 3. gas or coals - it doesn't really matter - we are grilling, not smoking after all


I beg to differ, coals from charcole or good wood give a much better flavor to a steak, gas is for frying fish..or grillin fish and shrimp.... Gas is for lazy folks whan it comes to cookin beef.... IMHO....


----------



## Pete Rose

I second that. Unless your name is Hank Hill, grab the kingsford. If you want to cook with gas stay inside! The coals give you soooo much flavor.


----------



## Badhabit

Pete Rose said:


> First off, the cut of meat is determined by the size of you wallet! Any good cut will work from Sirloin up to fillet. I prefer a Porterhouse at least 1" thick.
> 
> Here's the secret...Turn your oven on to 250 degrees (not too hot) when you light the fire.
> 
> I use McCormick's Montreal Steak seasoning, Good stuff. Sprinkle on a good coat and massage into the meat on both sides.
> 
> Grill HOT to sear the meat no more than 4 minutes per side, about one beer!
> 
> Throw the steaks into the oven where they will finish themselves off.
> This gives you time for a salad! When you pull the steaks out they will be smothered in their own juice. If you want to jazz it up, Saute some shrooms with a Shallot and a little garlic. When there done pour the meat juice in with the shrooms and dump them on top of the steak. MMM, MMM, GOOD!
> 
> Call me when it's ready!


Done that too, very good.... Love that McCormick's Montreal Steak seasoning, has a very good flavor.... I might try that on a competion brisket at an upcoming cookoff.....


----------



## speckle-catcher

Pete Rose said:


> I second that. Unless your name is Hank Hill, grab the kingsford. If you want to cook with gas stay inside! The coals give you soooo much flavor.


my steaks don't cook long enough to absorb much flavor from the coals. 

it takes longer to get the fire ready (even with instant light charcoal - which I don't like) than it does to cook the steak

it's also hard to get coal hot enough to properly sear a steak IMO (it takes ALOT of wood to get enough coals to cook a steak correctly)


----------



## Blackgar

NO!!! marbeling, just red meat. Marinade in your choice. Season with salt, pepper, garlic, & montreal seasoning. Dont cook directly over the coals, dont put the meat on at less than 700 degrees, Dont let the temp drop below 700 degrees. Use wood, no charcoal. Cook time varies to how you want it done, 1.5 inches takes about 20 minutes per side to get medium. You will never have a better tasting, jucier piece of meat point blank!!!! Yeah it takes a while, but thats what adult beverages are for


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

Pete Rose said:


> First off, the cut of meat is determined by the size of you wallet! Any good cut will work from Sirloin up to fillet. I prefer a Porterhouse at least 1" thick.
> 
> Here's the secret...Turn your oven on to 250 degrees (not too hot) when you light the fire.
> 
> I use McCormick's Montreal Steak seasoning, Good stuff. Sprinkle on a good coat and massage into the meat on both sides.
> 
> Grill HOT to sear the meat no more than 4 minutes per side, about one beer!
> 
> Throw the steaks into the oven where they will finish themselves off.
> This gives you time for a salad! When you pull the steaks out they will be smothered in their own juice. If you want to jazz it up, Saute some shrooms with a Shallot and a little garlic. When there done pour the meat juice in with the shrooms and dump them on top of the steak. MMM, MMM, GOOD!
> 
> Call me when it's ready!


I do mine this way at work except use butter and a castiron skillet in place of the grill. Not near as good as the grill but still very edible and a good steak at work sure helps 12 hours go by.


----------



## drfishalot

what about the only turn it once versus turn it several times argument. I have always heard to only turn once.


----------



## jeffscout

I turn mine only once, and I do steaks on gas for convenience and temperature. I usually throw a few wood chips on it, but for 8-10 minutes of cooking time, I don't usually feel like doing the charcoal...but sometimes I do take the time. 

I don't remember ever getting a complaint on a steak I've cooked so I must be doing something right!


----------



## Guest

*always cook with beverages*

Still young but I have always taken the raw steak and tenderized it with a fork then I season it with worchester and Uncle Cris steak seasoning( made by fiesta seasonings I think) and a little seasoned meat tenderiser then I rub it all it let it soak it in then take butter and spread a layer on the top almost like a piece of toast I cook the steak over low to medium heat farthest away from the coals/heat. I let the grill warm up on high heat then turn it down to cook that way you do get it to sear but not dry out. I also never use salt seems to dry it out too.


----------



## bambinosan

*Stark Brothers Northshore Meat Market* 
727 Freeport Street 
Houston, TX 77015

*713-453-5086

*First thing is to have the best meat available in order to have the desired results required by all you steak experts on this site.

*Iowa grain fed beef and they do not handle mushy Texas beef*.

To get the reduced price of $4.29lb (t-bone) must buy the whole t-bone or ribeye.

In order to prepare a good steak they must be warmed to room temp before cooking. I personally use only garlic salt and pepper to season each side while sitting out to warm up. Cast iron or a very thick stainless skillet works best. I use nothing but Crisco veg oil or spray on stuff and smoke the skillet to start. It may be better to use the coleman stove outside to produce enough constant heat and to avoid smoking up the house unless there is a strong vent for the smoke if medium rare and rare steak is desired.

When skillet is starting to smoke put steak in and when the juices start to come out the top pretty well flip it to finish. The blue flame of the coleman stove keeps an even temp on the skillet to avoid any cooling when the steak is turned to finish the top side. Sometimes I have to slightly cut the edges to keep the meat evenly touching the iron. Eat immediately with a little Worch sauce.

This can be achieved over an open grill if the flame properly laps the meat. The object, obviously, is to sear the outside of the steaks and capture the natural juices inside for tenderness and natural flavor of meat.

Have fun and good eating.

Stark has just about anything you great cooks might want. Maybe I should ask Stark for a commission. LOL


----------



## Pete Rose

*One More Thing*

I forgot this one. Don't cook on that rinki-dink grill that comes with your pit. Get something thick and heavy duty. I actually bought a pair of replacement gas grill plates at Home Depot for this reason. The larger grates will hold more heat and SIZZLE the meat. The marks on the meat actually add flavor. I will rotate my meat 60 - 90 degrees after a couple of minutes and then flip after about 4. This adds the criss cross grill marks and gives the meat a good look too!

2 things to remember...It doesn't matter how it tastes if it doesn't look good, and it doesn't matter how it looks if it doesn't taste good!


----------



## TooShallow

Posting from beatiful SPI, overlooking the Gulf right now. The trick to good steak is good meat. You can't make a bad piece of meat taste good. With a good piece of meat I prefer a very hot mesquite wood fire. Singe it good on both sides, about 3 minutes per side, for rare steak. If it's good meat, a little dry rub is all you need. You guys are making me hungry. Oh Yea, no fish this AM. I'm gonna check in with the PM crew in a minute for a tourney update.


----------



## drfishalot

there is something to the "use the best cut of meat" theory, but sometimes if I don't want to spend $8-10/lb for the t bone/rib eye/ etc. I'll check the boneless chuck steak, if it has a lot of marbling sometimes it is pretty good, as cheap as 2.50/lb. I figure if its not any good for that price I can treat the dog.


----------



## matagordaville

1 1/4" Ribeye with good marbling.

Tex-Joy Seasoning and some pepper.

Hot fire - to sear it and seal the juices in. My gas grill gets to about 600 degress so just two minutes per side. Tender! Dang, me needs to grill a couple with some summer squash.


----------



## WT427

drfishalot said:


> there is something to the "use the best cut of meat" theory, but sometimes if I don't want to spend $8-10/lb for the t bone/rib eye/ etc. I'll check the boneless chuck steak, if it has a lot of marbling sometimes it is pretty good, as cheap as 2.50/lb. I figure if its not any good for that price I can treat the dog.


The chuck eye steaks are right down the loin from the ribeye. That's a good steak for someone on a budget.


----------



## KappaSig

Take an 1 1/2" rib eye - marinate it for about 4 hours in 1 cup of Weller 107, Brown sugar, white pepper and black pepper - get a mesquitte and charcoal fire going - when you can't hold your hand 2" over the grill for more than 3 seconds - its about right - slap that steak on flip every 3-4 minutes - I baste it 1/2 way thru with left over marinade - cook to desired doneness - I prefer medium rare


----------



## Woodrow

Fire: HOT mesquite wood/coals

Cut: Thick, ribeye or T-bone/Porterhouse

Rare to Med Rare...certainly not anymore than Med Rare.

(And no wet marinades; all you really need is salt and pepper, but can add other stuff to taste...I use garlic salt, black pepper, and fiesta steak season. And butter from time to time, that really helps the outside get a nice seare to it along with adding flavor...not really needed with a good marbled ribeye though)


----------



## Flynm

Fire: HOT mesquite and pecan blend wood/coals

Cut: 2" Sirloin

Rare to Med Rare...certainly not anymore than Med Rare.

I use a liberal coating of the Spice Hunter Steak and Chop Grill (seasoning) with just a shade of Lawry's Seasoned Salt (not necessary). Cut into very thin slices and go to town. Tastes completely different than a thin (1.5" or less) Sirloin. 

Otherwise a 1.5" thick cut of a Ribeye or NY Strip...

BTW, another decent seasoning is Fiesta Fajita Seasoning (great on steaks, bad on fajitas). Also, Alessi makes a good one too that has a grinder on top.


----------



## Freshwaterman

*Less is more!!*

Choice (preferably), Ribeye, T-bone or Strip 1 1/4"-1.5" thick. Room tempature, Hot grill and the secret ingredient..................... Salt and pepper!!!
I like to taste the meat not the marinade. In all my 38 yrs, I have never had a steak in a resturant that is better than what I cook on the grill. Usually only turn it once depending on the cut, temp etc. 5-7 min on first side, 3-4 min on other side. Serve it with baked potato, Spinach salad w/ hot bacon vinagerette and Butter garlic bread to sop up the juices off the plate. If I'm feeling fancy then I throw in a few Shrimp Brocette. MMM...MMM GOOD!!!


----------



## Capt Black

*My preference.....*



-JAW- said:


> I like to grill on a hibachi I bought after my Antiguan clay pot grill broke.
> I haven't quite figured it out yet. I can cook at two heights, one is very close to the coals and the other is about two inches higher.
> 
> QUESTIONS:
> *.* Do you like a very HOT fire or a quite cooler one?
> *.* How do you know how long to cook it?
> *.* What kind of steak (cut) is your favorite?
> *.* How thick do you like your steaks? (I like 1 1/4 to 1 1/2".)
> *.* Do you marinade? If so, what is your recipe?
> 
> (If we get some good replies I will copy the thread to the Recipe Board.)
> 
> Thanks in advance, -JAW-
> 
> :rybka:


I like a hot fire, usually mesquite coals but will use HEB mesquite charcoal when I have to.

I use 1 1/4" thick ribeye steaks that I buy at a local meat market in Kingsville (@ $3.49/lb) and I like to cook them 5 minutes on one side and 4 on the other.

I don't really marinade but I do use Prasek's BBQ dry rub on the steaks. I agree that you should use the seasoning after the meat is done but I will sometimes take the shortcut of preseasonong the meat and haven't had any complaints yet.

BTW, I usually cook steaks 3 to 4 times a week and as long as I have my favorite grill in working order, they come out consistent and juicy every time. Mmmmmmm its making my mouth water right now. Gotta make a run to Kingsville LOL. Later, Aubrey


----------



## waterspout

TopPop said:


> *Stark Brothers Northshore Meat Market*
> 727 Freeport Street
> Houston, TX 77015
> 
> *713-453-5086 *
> 
> First thing is to have the best meat available in order to have the desired results required by all you steak experts on this site.
> 
> *Iowa grain fed beef and they do not handle mushy Texas beef*.
> 
> To get the reduced price of $4.29lb (t-bone) must buy the whole t-bone or ribeye.
> 
> In order to prepare a good steak they must be warmed to room temp before cooking. I personally use only garlic salt and pepper to season each side while sitting out to warm up. Cast iron or a very thick stainless skillet works best. I use nothing but Crisco veg oil or spray on stuff and smoke the skillet to start. It may be better to use the coleman stove outside to produce enough constant heat and to avoid smoking up the house unless there is a strong vent for the smoke if medium rare and rare steak is desired.
> 
> When skillet is starting to smoke put steak in and when the juices start to come out the top pretty well flip it to finish. The blue flame of the coleman stove keeps an even temp on the skillet to avoid any cooling when the steak is turned to finish the top side. Sometimes I have to slightly cut the edges to keep the meat evenly touching the iron. Eat immediately with a little Worch sauce.
> 
> This can be achieved over an open grill if the flame properly laps the meat. The object, obviously, is to sear the outside of the steaks and capture the natural juices inside for tenderness and natural flavor of meat.
> 
> Have fun and good eating.
> 
> Stark has just about anything you great cooks might want. Maybe I should ask Stark for a commission. LOL


Please delete this post. I will tell Wayne what a nice guy you are for advertising for him. He doesn't need it though. LOL Last time I told someone about Starks at a big grill we were have'n the steak on a sticks from there. The next time I went in they were out! eeeeerrrrrrr! Folks the meat does matter and Wayne has the best cuts around. try some of his marinades, very good also( these are dry). He also has some of the best pre marinaded meats anywhere.


----------



## ShadMan

As for the seasoning, I use Valentina hot sauce and a light sprinkling of Tony Chachere's spicy seasoning. 5 minutes on one side, 3 on the other on a very hot grill. I use the Thermos Fire and Ice grill, which is like a big George Foreman grill (griddle-style), and the steaks come out great every time. A lot juicier than when using a standard propane or charcoal grill.


----------



## boat_money

*a few things have been forgotten...*

corn on the cob and jumbo freshwater prawns.

i use crushed mesquite charcoal surrounded by mesquite. the kroger's by me has a little bag of crushed mesquite charcoal and you just light the bag(it about $1.69) surround the bad with mesquite and i get a good even fire.

i buy whichever of these are on sale - ribeyes, strips, fillets and t-bones(got four great t-bones yesterday at fiesta that must've been mismarked - $10.50 for all 4 and the package next to it was $18 fir thin cut.) sprinkle with fiesta steak seasoning(i also use their fancy steak seasoning, brisket rub and fajita seasoning - sold at kroger's) i like to season at least an hour b4 cooking. when i light my fire, i pull the steaks out of the fridge - a cool steak cooks better than a cold steak, imo. while waiting for the fire to get right, i will throw corn on the cob in it's husks over the hot coals and cook till husks are almost blackened. when i remove the corn the shrimp goes on(marinate in butter and garlic pepper) - now my coals are grey but hot and i'll give the fire a lot of air and throw on the steaks and reduce airflow. 3-4 minutes per side, we like 'em mooing. 1 more beer and 5-6 shrimp later, steaks are ready.

btw, if you don't have garlic pepper in your seasoning arsenal, get some. as soon as you open the top and take a wiff, you'll understand why. i use in place of salt and pepper and it tastes great on all my bbq'd veggies as well.


----------



## waterspout

boat money, where are you getting prawns at? 
we used to catch them in the hill country rivers but I haven't seen any up there in years,


----------



## boat_money

kroger's has em and calls them something different. they are farm raised i'm sure and usually $10/lb, but when they go on sale, sometimes as low as $5 or $6/lb i buy a bunch and freeze 'em. they go on the pit everytime it's lit. 12-13 shrimp/lb.


----------



## speckle-catcher

I think Kroger calls them "rock shrimp" or something like that. They look different than our gulf shrimp - usually kind of short and fat c9ompared to what our large gulf shrimp look like. I don't really care for them that much - but they'll do in a pinch.


----------



## waterspout

the ones we used to catch in the Comal were way bigger than that. they were every bit of 12" plus


----------



## boat_money

*tiger shrimp*

the ones i'm talking about are also called tiger shrimp. and i haven't found a gulf shrimp that tastes better on the grill.


----------



## jsb223

sirloin 3/4 to 1"...Lawreys (sp?) season salt...

cook 2" above white charcoal 6-700 degrees...

I like medium so about 8min give or take...


----------



## manintheboat

To make a good steak, good ingredients and simplicity should rule here. Get the best steak you can. I like either a ribeye with nice marbling or a filet mignon. I prefer my steaks to be cut to at least 1-3/4". Rub the steak with olive oil and season with kosher salt and course black pepper.

I have a 45000btu gas grill that gets hotter than hell. I heat the grill as hot as it can go, then grill the steaks for about 5 minutes for the first side, then 4 minutes for the second side. In my opinion, steaks should be cooked at the highest temperature possible to sear the outside, which seals in the juices. You should not flip the steak more than once, either.

Another important thing to do is to let the steak sit for at least 5 minutes after cooking. If you cut into a steak right after taking off of the fire, all of the blood will run out of it. This is extremely important especially if you eat your steaks on the rare side.

for an excellent sauce for the steak, use this recipe. It takes about 6-8 hours to make it, but it is well worth it:

http://www.2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=14421


----------



## jimk

I have to share this...I used to deer hunt with a couple of old timers, in their 80's, on a place that one of them owned. We did a cull hunt for fat barren does at the end of the season. Since I was the youngest, I did the cleaning and hauling and hanging...and sometimes the shooting for the three of us.

On the second night, we had a steak ritual that never changed. One of the old guys brought all the groceries...he was a great cook...and the steak of choice was a 2 1/2 to 3 inch sirloin of about 5-6 pounds. The meal consisted of steak, french fries, salad, dinner rolls, and beverage of choice. 

They let me cook the steak...with mucho supervision. On the way home from the evening hunt, we cut some green mesquite branches, with leaves attached. These were laid in a criss cross pattern (about 4 layers), then topped with a pile of charcoal briquets. The grill was supported by the same old rocks year after year. When everything was ready....coals red hot...I put the steak on the grill and "Dutch" (the real cook) started the french fries on the stove in the house. This is the part I liked...."How do you want your steak cooked?" The reply was always the same, "We'll eat when the french fries are done." and we did...when the fries were draining, they were hollering for the steak. We all liked rare steak, but a couple of times I had to put it back on the fire...it was a great meal with good friends and a lot of stories. 

My old buds can't do this anymore...but I'll always have the memories.


----------



## Leo

I think we all agree that it takes a very hot fire. I also love the Mcormicks Montreal. I'll take a nice 1"14-1"12 NY strip or Sirloin over about anything. Sear it well on both sides of a lump charcoal fire then put it off to the side, cover the grill for a few more minutes and you are good to go. let it rest while stuffing the potatoe, plating the mushrooms and buttering the corn.


----------



## Galveston Yankee

Just barely! Lorraine


----------



## Guest

*Thanks Everyone!*

You all gave some excellent suggestions!
If there are no more then I will move this thread to the Recipe board.

Tonight I grilled a 1 1/4" select upper round steak over a "hot" charcoal fire (1 inch below the grill. I fired it 4 min. on one side and 3 on the other. It was just slightly cooked more than I prefer [rare-medium rare]). I rubbed it with garlic and Montrteal steak seasoning (the only recommended one that I could find). - It was delicious! Best so far. - Thanks for all the posts on this thread!

:rybka:


----------



## bos

Well -JAW-,

I know in a way you closed the thread, but,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Matagordaville, you and I cook much alike,,, However...........
I cook on an Ole Smokey, can't beat 'em.
Hot fire, don't matter if its hickory, oak, pecan, peach, or what.......... Your taste...........
Before I put anything else on a thick ribeye, I douse it with Tobasco. Depending on your taste, I smear 5-7 or 7-16 good dollaps of Tobasco on a steak 2 hours 'fore cookin time. Rub it in.... Add what ever dry seasonings you want, as long as it DON'T include salt, (TexJoy, garlic powder, coarse black pepper, are all good) then grill it hot, searing on each side and cooking to desired doness. (Did I spell that right??? doness............) Tobasco with heat cooks out the pepper hot, but leaves the flavor, and seems to tenderize the meat to boot.

Enjoy,
Bos


----------



## Sea Aggie

filet mignon, 2" cut
Tabasco marinade for 24 hrs in the fridge
sear with a Bic lighter


----------



## ShadMan

If you guys like Tabasco on your steaks (yum), try Valentina hot sauce, like they have in the taquerias. You can get it at most grocery stores in Houston. It has much more and better flavor than Tabasco. I switched about a year ago, and can't believe I ever used Tabasco.


----------



## Walkin' Jack

Hear we go again. I can see by some of the responses that a lot of folks are more concerned with an impressive sounding recipe than the flavor and quality of the steak. If I may, I'd like to remind y'all that the star for the show should always, ALWAYS be the meat. I firmly believe that what seasonings and spices are used should be used sparingly to ENHANCE the flavor of the steak, not to smother it and conceal it with a lot of fancy sounding spices and marinades.

Here's another clue. Beef gets it flavor from only 2 sources; fat and blood. If you cut off all the fat and cook away all the blood you might just as well get the cheapest cut you can find because it won't be juicy or have any taste anyway.

To answer the points mentioned:
1. I like a very hot fire. Like Badhabit said build it big and let it burn down to coals. Please don't use charcoal. What ever hydrocarbon you use to get it burning will taint the flavor and aroma of the meat. I use hickory or mesquite of a blend of both. Also, Ccharcoal will surely cook it but cookin' with wood just adds another subtle deminsion of flavor. even though you aren't covering the meat it will still pick up some smoke. To start the fire I use some of these fire starting sticks that are made out of sawdust and parafin...NO hydrocarbons. Or I just use some kindling. See, I have a lot of Chinaberry trees in the back yard so I always have plenty of kindling. 
2.The joke goes, "Cripple it, shave it, clean it's behind and toss it on a platter." Actually, I like to Sear it for just 4 or 5 minutes on either side. (Adjust this with the thickness of the meat.) It will be done to about 3/8" deep on each side and cool and red in the middle. The outside will have a nice crust or glaze on it with a great texture. Warning: you will need lots of napkins because it will be juuuuu-ceeeeee!
3. My favorite has always been the bone-in ribeye.
4. I like 'em to be 1 1/2" thick. At that thickness I get just the right amout of searing on the outside and just the right amout of cool red center on the inside.
5. I would NEVER use a marinade on a good cut of beef. I have two ways of seasoning. First way is to blend a small amout of sugar with a pinch of salt. Sprinkle this over the steak with your fingers and put that side down on the grill. Then sprinkle the other side as you did the first side. I promise you will be amazed at the reuslts. The sugar carmelizes and forms a kind of coating or glaze on the meat. You'll think it fell right out of heaven. The other way is to simply shake on a little salt, pepper and onion powder (not onion salt) on both sides. Just enough to enhance the flavor of the meat.

Awrigt! that does it Now I AM hungry. Time to go cruize the fridge!!


----------



## Sea Aggie

I take my daughter camping every month with our Indian Princess tribe and I'm often the guy that gets to cook (my favorite part of camping, it seems).

I like taking an entire rib-eye and coating it with whole grain mustard & cooking the entire thing over the very hot, open fire. I prefer to cook the entire piece and take it off to let it rest for 4-5 min (key is when the juice starts going back into the meat). Once it's ready to serve, everyone can have their steak cut to the precise thickness and rare or they can go back and make it med - well done as they like, but they have to do that part themselves!

One campout, it was another dad's turn to do this and he hadn't been at the prior month's trip where I had done this. He brought his own char-broiler and a whole rib-eye. I didn't have the heart to tell him. Well, he put it on and we sat down to play dominos. Every round, he'd ask the guy on the end of the table what the temp was and was told "225". Well, I walked past it on my way to irrigate the flora and noticed that the temp was actually 425!

Opened up the pit and it was just about to hit the point of no return.

Never fear, I grabed the bottle of French's Mustard off the table and absolutely covered the entire thing from stem to stern. I sprayed down the fire, closed off all the vents and shut it in for another 30 min. When I took it off the grill, I then scraped off all the mustard and put it into a skillet, added some red wine and simmered it for 3 min, making the most delicious gravey.


----------



## B-Money

Use Great Grandmother's recipe.

1 hot hot fire
2 people. One holds the plate, one holds the steak.

Person one throws the steak thru the fire and person 2 catches it on the plate.

Eat.


----------



## ShadMan

Walkin' Jack said:


> Hear we go again. I can see by some of the responses that a lot of folks are more concerned with an impressive sounding recipe than the flavor and quality of the steak. If I may, I'd like to remind y'all that the star for the show should always, ALWAYS be the meat. I firmly believe that what seasonings and spices are used should be used sparingly to ENHANCE the flavor of the steak, not to smother it and conceal it with a lot of fancy sounding spices and marinades.


 Sugar don't go well with Atkins, don'tcha know?  Valentina = 0 carbs and some kind of tasty!


----------



## Hard Head

Hot Mesquite/Pecan fire burned to glowing coals. 2" Ribeye sauteed in dark red wine and Worchestershire sauce for at least 6 hours. Seasoned to taste. Slap on grill. sear one side, then sear the other. Move off of coals and close lid so smoke starts bellowing out. Flip after a 5 minutes, and smoke 5 more minutes! 

Serve with a Red Onion and sliced mushrooms sauteed in red wine, butter and garlic till soft. Serve steak Medium with onions and mushrooms covering it. Baked Tater on the side with Ranch Dressing and Garlic salt, and a bit of sharp cheddar cheese! That is the secrect to my Deer Lease Steaks!


----------



## Badhabit

Bobby Miller said:


> Use Great Grandmother's recipe.
> 
> 1 hot hot fire
> 2 people. One holds the plate, one holds the steak.
> 
> Person one throws the steak thru the fire and person 2 catches it on the plate.
> 
> Eat.


LMAO, I think I might like that method....


----------



## Walkin' Jack

ShadMan said:


> Sugar don't go well with Atkins, don'tcha know?  Valentina = 0 carbs and some kind of tasty!


Yeah, I s'pose you fat boys gotta be careful! (ducking BIG TIME! )


----------



## Lesto

1 1/4 Ribeye...Little garlic salt...Little black pepper... Little Tony's....

Then three words..

HOT AND BlOODY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melon

Ribeye and T-Bones

Garlicsalt, Pepper and Lea&Perrins Worcestershire Sauce.

*MEDIUM DONE. JUST ALITTLE PINK ON THE INSIDE!*

*AND A BIG BOTTLE OF KETCHUP!LOL*


----------



## ShadMan

Walkin' Jack said:


> Yeah, I s'pose you fat boys gotta be careful! (ducking BIG TIME! )


 Hey, we fat boys are the majority here, little man! 

Just had me a big ole juicy Valentina and Chachere steak and some fresh-from-the-garden grilled zuchini! MMMMmmmm!! I can feel the fat falling off my bones!


----------



## Badhabit

Walkin' Jack said:


> Yeah, I s'pose you fat boys gotta be careful! (ducking BIG TIME! )


Yea, while combing our HAIR....... LMAO


----------



## Walkin' Jack

Badhabit said:


> Yea, while combing our HAIR....... LMAO


:slimer: :slimer: :slimer: May you someday know the joy and the freedome of bein' bald headed. you wouldn't believe what a sweet freedom it is. I mean it.


----------



## B-Money

All a really good cut of meat needs is just enough heat to knock off the moo and some cold suds on the side.


----------



## maddoxj

1-1/2" Bone in Ribeye.

Marinade with Dale's Steak Sauce for 1 hr. Add black pepper
(longer marinade will overwelm natural meat flavor)

Cook over med. high heat (mesquite charcoal, or just mesquite chunks) 5-8 minutes per side depending on how you like yours cooked. Don't put the lid on the grill. 

Cut red onion in half, wrap in foil with 2 spoon fulls of butter, 1-2 cloves of garlic, and 1 jalepeno pepper.

Serve with favorite beverage........mines an ice cold Shiner Bock (several).


----------



## jhj415

a marintae i came up with that is pretty **** good = i small jar of real hourseradish (sp) - i use the extra hot kind, i whole stick of non salted butter, and a small package of blue cheese. melt and mix together in a small sauce pan. when melted spoon some on steaks to marinate. while steaks r cooking spoon on each side and then spoon left over on hot steak right before u serve! u can use what ever spices u like on your steak. salt, pepper, garlic, and so on and so forth.


----------



## finfinder951

HOT Fire!!! But not right on top of the coals. I got this recipe from the executive chef at The Houstonian;

*Teriyaki Marinate*​​6 cloves garlic, minced

3 tablespoons fresh ginger, minced or grated

4 scallions (or green onions), chopped

1 cup soy sauce

1-3/4 cup Takara Mirin, (Cooking Sake)

¾ Cup brown sugar

It's pretty good stuff, the Sake tenderizes the meat and the sugar makes for a glaze on the surface of the meat when done. Be careful not to get it too hot, or the sugar will burn.
Good Luck Cookin' - Finfinder951


----------



## Dman77

Snagged said:


> Darrell,
> Try OUTSIDE skirtsteak some time. Cooks in a couple of minutes, has a wonderful beefy flavor and if treated properly is better than sirloin.


Isnt skirtsteak what they make fajitas from? Sounds good to me but I thought it was tough hence they cut it up for fajitas.


----------



## WAHOO-YAHOO

It is funny how many variations have come out. I like my steak "Pittsburg rare". filet, ribeye or t-bone/porterhouse, in that order.

place the steak in the freezer until firm, not forzen.

melt butter (not the fake stuff, butter) and paint it on the firm, cold steak.

get the fire as hot as possible and close to the flame.

continue to drizzle butter and flip frequently. It WILL flame up.

Thick steak is a must. It will char on the outside pretty quickly while leaving the steak rare.


----------

